# Where can I ride with good weather in Feb? FL?



## Weaklink (May 26, 2006)

Winter/cold/darkness bums me out, so I was thinking about taking a week off in Feb and go for a warmer ride (60+). I've never been to the FL Keys. Can you ride down there? I live in Raleigh, NC.

Thanks.


----------



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

*stick to central/northern FL for good rural riding*

Clermont for hills, Gainesville for rolling, Ocala for MTB.


----------



## Pedal/Paddle (Oct 6, 2008)

Duke249 said:


> Clermont for hills, Gainesville for rolling, Ocala for MTB.


+1 good advice

Any where near Miami or the Keys is bad news in a car much less on a bike.


----------



## msosbo (Aug 19, 2008)

I rode from Marathon (middle Keys) to Key West (60 miles) and noticed a large amount of debris on the side of the road and in the shoulder area (when there was one). The seven mile bridge does have a large shoulder area, with minimal debris. The biggest problem that I had was with the numerous trucks that went by, they typically do not have much room themselves to give you. Second thought, the biggest problem that I had was the 25 mph head wind that I had the whole way south. Overall, I would rate it was a typical south Florida ride. We always take our lives in our own hands down here, especially with the number of elderly snowbirds that will be down here shortly.


----------



## Syndicate 3 (Jun 13, 2008)

Weaklink said:


> Winter/cold/darkness bums me out, so I was thinking about taking a week off in Feb and go for a warmer ride (60+). I've never been to the FL Keys. Can you ride down there? I live in Raleigh, NC.
> 
> Thanks.


Weaklink;

There are few rides as nice as riding along the beach in Broward (Ft. Lauderdale) and Palm Beach Counties (North of Miami-Dade County)...The weather in February is awesome and you can always relax on the beach after your ride...Hope this helps.


----------



## CLTracer (Aug 21, 2004)

Orlando area. Hills to the west. Fast flats to the east. Lots of fun group rides.


----------



## Rider07 (Feb 25, 2007)

*south fl*

If you go to Miami-Ft. lauderdale-Palm Beach area, stick with the group rides. There is any level you want and some groups are 70 or more riders. I live in the area part of the year and try not to ride solo unless it is early in the morning, and then try to stay on A1A. There are some areas with low traffic if you are planning on riding during the day, but do some recon. I would say for the area from Palm Beach to Ft. Lauderdale is not so bad on A1A. Ft. Lauderdale to Miami is a war zone on A1A except for a few group rides. I have only ridden in the Keys once and found it very unfrienldy to bikes.


----------



## wcc84 (Jun 15, 2004)

If you ride from A1A in Ft. Lauderdale to West Palm Beach thats about a 100 mile loop. You ride along the ocean the whole way. You will pass many multi million dollar homes,pass the Breakers and Mar a Lago in Palm Beach, and you will probably see a few Lambo's,Ferraris and Bently's along the way. There are a few places to stop and buy fluids, good roads that are easy to follow and cyclists a plenty. The speed limit on A1A is only 25mph so traffic is minamal . Plus there are very few commercial vehicles on A1A. There are several group rides in the mornings and afternoons on weekdays and weekends. I rode with a group this morning that was 100+ riders.


----------



## erik9108 (Jun 1, 2008)

I can also recommend the A1A route. Great views, lots of cyclist along the way, impossible to get lost and plenty of places to refuel. Miami is not very bike friendly with the exception of Key Biscayne.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm a regular rider in the Hollywood, Miami, Ft. Lauderdale area. The best riding is from Ft Lauderdale up to about the Spanish River area of Boca along the beach on A1A. North of Atlantic Blvd in Delray to Palm Beach there is hardly a shoulder for long stretches, just a white line. Also there is pretty heavy traffic AND commercial vehicles for much of A1A as there are businesses and restaurants along much of the route. I hear the riding north of Palm Beach in the Jupiter area is pretty good. In certain areas of Boca and Weston there are extensive bike lanes but overall, South Florida riding can be pretty nerve racking and I've put in about 20,000 miles in the last 3 years or so. I wouldn't recommend riding south on A1A from Hollywood to South Beach, although I've done it more than a few times. There are group rides that leave Aventura on Sundays and head to Key Biscayne, but unless you are comfortable with urban riding I would try the Central/Northern Florida areas which have beautiful rolling scenery and less congestion.

Then again, the winter weather in South Florida can't be beat.


----------



## zdrifter (Jul 23, 2008)

Another area to consider here in Florida is the area north of WPB ... the Jupiter Island ride is a great low/no traffic ride and you can also ride north from the lighthouse all the way to Fort Pierce, but in doing so you WILL experience the dangers of Florida traffic and they are very real ... yeah it's warm, but much more dangerous than other places I've ridden.

two examples; 1)riding in a gated community where I ride a 2.2 mile loop (round and round) for most training rides I came to a T intersection from the right, am on the straight thru (top of T) right-of-way part and an SUV pulls to the stop sign .. I'm doing 19 or so about 200 yds away, he stops and as I am almost even with his fender, he starts .. I swerve and stop down the road ... he goes around yelling .. why didn't you stop, bikes are supposed to stop for cars!!!!! .. no joke. 2) riding A1A along the beach in the area between Juno Beach and Jupiter which is a good area with bike lanes (rare here), but the bike lane is adjacent to car parking for the beach .. going 17 or so, a guy walks around the back of his car from the sidewalk, looks right at me and steps right out into the bike lane with me 10' away!!! ..steered into him with my shoulder, his hits car (SUV) leaving a big dent and I survive w/o going down .. he says "why didn't you stop?"

And there's lots more ... I just don't ride regular roads down here .. way too many like the above .... as with all things YMMV


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I often ride the "The Loop" in and around Ormond Beach, or one of the many proliferations of it that take one to Flagler Beach, Palm Coast, Brunell, etc. Its outstanding riding. Clermont and Mt. Dora are two other fine places to ride, with Clermont probably being the most desirable.


----------



## flyingheel (Aug 30, 2008)

Interesting! I moved to Chapel Hill ten years ago for a job primarily for the year round cycling I can do here and the great competitive cycling culture that exists here. Compared to Pittsburgh this is paradise and I take the cold weather (for NC) with a grain of salt. I still put in nearly all my off season base miles outside from November through January. The only thing that kills me here is the super windy conditions that sometimes exist in that period adn in the spring.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

zdrifter said:


> Another area to consider here in Florida is the area north of WPB ... the Jupiter Island ride is a great low/no traffic ride and you can also ride north from the lighthouse all the way to Fort Pierce, but in doing so you WILL experience the dangers of Florida traffic and they are very real ... yeah it's warm, but much more dangerous than other places I've ridden.
> 
> two examples; 1)riding in a gated community where I ride a 2.2 mile loop (round and round) for most training rides I came to a T intersection from the right, am on the straight thru (top of T) right-of-way part and an SUV pulls to the stop sign .. I'm doing 19 or so about 200 yds away, he stops and as I am almost even with his fender, he starts .. I swerve and stop down the road ... he goes around yelling .. why didn't you stop, bikes are supposed to stop for cars!!!!! .. no joke. 2) riding A1A along the beach in the area between Juno Beach and Jupiter which is a good area with bike lanes (rare here), but the bike lane is adjacent to car parking for the beach .. going 17 or so, a guy walks around the back of his car from the sidewalk, looks right at me and steps right out into the bike lane with me 10' away!!! ..steered into him with my shoulder, his hits car (SUV) leaving a big dent and I survive w/o going down .. he says "why didn't you stop?"
> 
> And there's lots more ... I just don't ride regular roads down here .. way too many like the above .... as with all things YMMV


Yup, I have a lot of those stories. I yell a lot because I think I'm invisible. When I yell, "heads up" or whatever, it shakes them out of their trance. 

GOOD POST on riding hazards in South Florida..


----------



## visitor (Jan 2, 2009)

*Sanibel*

Sanibel Island has great bike trails and great weather.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

Another person here in the Fort Lauderdale area. I recommend the Hillsboro/Deerfield area and heading north (and eventually turning back). I usually start further south from the Las Olas area, but really wish I could start my ride up north.

Someday ... I have to get out of this state and go somewhere better to ride


----------



## Jay T (Oct 25, 2006)

*Kissimmee area.....*

Hi everyone; I'll be in the Disney area in a few weeks and I'm trying to map out specific rides while I'm there. Looking for at least two different rides of about 30 miles +/- If anyone can recommend specific roads that are cycling friendly or if anyone could suggest a rough route, It would be much appreciated. I've seen the west orange trail online. Is this a good ride? I'm willing to drive a little to avoid some major traffic. etc.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

*check the Florida Freewheelers website*

Jay T, 

its www.floridafreewheelers.com. Go to the maps section and you'll find a bunch of different rides. 

The one named "up and down Lake County" is a good one leaving from the West Orange Trailhead. Its through some rolling countryside that folks aren't accustomed to seeing in Florida and the traffic isn't bad. 

Good luck!


----------

